# Jo Malone products - natural?



## squeakycleanuk

This is not meant to be critical of jo malone products, I am just trying to understand the products better. On a few occasions whilst telling people about the products that I am making, which are using natural ingredients specifically essential oils and herbs, I have had the response 'oh like jo malones products, I love that kind of thing'. To which I replied that jo malone uses fragrance oils not essential oils but then they try to convince me otherwise because they know for a fact that her products are 'natural'. This has left me confused, so I have tried to do an internet search to find out more but no to avail because so many sites describe them as natural and one or two say she uses essential oils but on an ingredients list I find it didn't list EOs, just parfum. So does anyone know, do you have some, what does it say on ingredients. Does she maybe use both natural and synthetic? I'm just trying to ensure that I know what I'm talking about the next time someone says 'oh like jo malone, I love them' especially if the answer should be 'yes well you'll love mine too then'


----------



## dagmar88

"Natural" is no more than marketing. Anyone is free to use it as they please.


----------



## DeeAnna

I personally would not debate the issue, because a discussion like that can quickly become an uncomfortable wrangle in which no one benefits. Just accept their point of view at face value, even if you don't quite agree with it, and turn the conversation back to the wonderfulness of your products. As Dagmar pointed out, the use of the term "natural" is all marketing hype anyway, whether it's used to describe Jo Malone products or anyone else's.


----------



## Second Impression

The company probably does use essential oils, but probably in combination with synthetic fragrances and it all gets bundled together on the label under "fragrance" or "parfum". The fragrance industry is trusted to regulate itself and the components of a fragrance (natural or synthetic) are considered trade secret so don't have to be listed. 

Just looking at the Jo Malone soaps though, I would assume mostly synthetic fragrances. If they are only using essential oils, it would make no sense at all for rose scented soap to be priced the same as a citrus scent when the oils are 80 times more expensive.

And I agree with you, yours are better and probably not $15/bar! ;-)


----------



## busy bee beauty

Jo Malone is owned by cosmetic house Estee Lauder, Jo herself has nothing to do with the company and has set up her own under the brand JO LOVES. This may help you with your research. Their products are "naturally fragranced" meaning they use perfumes. It all comes down to the marketing force of such a big company.


----------



## MaryJeanUK

When listing the ingredients on the label, by law the essential oils are listed as 'parfum', I add on my label the INCI name of the essential oil too, perhaps this is what they do to?


----------



## squeakycleanuk

Thanks everyone, I suppose at the end of the day it doesn't really matter as either they will love my products also or they won't 

MaryJean - i did not know that. I thought only fragrance oils had to be listed as parfum and that EO had to be named in full (latin name). I'm not selling yet, so I guess its an area I need to research more fully before I do.


----------



## busy bee beauty

squeakycleanuk said:


> Thanks everyone, I suppose at the end of the day it doesn't really matter as either they will love my products also or they won't
> 
> MaryJean - i did not know that. I thought only fragrance oils had to be listed as parfum and that EO had to be named in full (latin name). I'm not selling yet, so I guess its an area I need to research more fully before I do.


I only do Latin names for eo and for fragrance I use Parfum on the label with any allergens after. My CA advised me.


----------



## squeakycleanuk

busy bee beauty said:


> I only do Latin names for eo and for fragrance I use Parfum on the label with any allergens after. My CA advised me.



Thanks busybee, that was my understanding and as a customer looking for natural ingredients myself (I have sensitive skin issues) I assume that EOs will be listed (I have problems with some of them too) but I generally assume the word 'Parfum' to suggest that a synthetic fragrance has been used. If that is not the case, it makes it very vague and confusing from a consumer point of view.


----------



## Lindy

MaryJeanUK said:


> When listing the ingredients on the label, by law the essential oils are listed as 'parfum', I add on my label the INCI name of the essential oil too, perhaps this is what they do to?



*In Canada essential oils need to be listed as they are allergens.*



squeakycleanuk said:


> Thanks everyone, I suppose at the end of the day it doesn't really matter as either they will love my products also or they won't
> 
> MaryJean - i did not know that. I thought only fragrance oils had to be listed as parfum and that EO had to be named in full (latin name). I'm not selling yet, so I guess its an area I need to research more fully before I do.



*Squeakycleanuk in the UK you need to speak to your assessor, but my understanding is that you will need to list the allergens.  Your rules are far stricter than Canada and we are way stricter than the US.*



busy bee beauty said:


> I only do Latin names for eo and for fragrance I use Parfum on the label with any allergens after. My CA advised me.



*I'm glad we don't have to list the allergens, that makes for a long label.  Other than that I do the same as you...*



squeakycleanuk said:


> Thanks busybee, that was my understanding and as a customer looking for natural ingredients myself (I have sensitive skin issues) I assume that EOs will be listed (I have problems with some of them too) but I generally assume the word 'Parfum' to suggest that a synthetic fragrance has been used. If that is not the case, it makes it very vague and confusing from a consumer point of view.



*You do need to list your essential oils using their botanical names and then Parfum for fragrance oils....*

Something to always keep in mind is that each country has their own regulations.  In the US if you just call it soap you don't have to list your ingredients, but really I would suggest that all products used on the body should have full disclosure on the label.


----------

